
Is there a service for testing out how well a domain name might work out in practice? - amichail

======
amichail
Given the importance of a domain name to the success of your startup, I was
wondering if there is a service that allows you to test out your proposed
domain name to see how well it is likely to work out? For example, a domain
name company might give discounts to users who give back meaningful feedback
on domain name proposals from other users.

------
danielha
I'll be the one that points out the obvious problem in that. After realizing
the strength of a domain proposal, what stops another from quickly grabbing
that name? I'm assuming this is all prior to you actually registering the name
yourself, since you'd sink a lot of money into purchasing every proposal you
can muster up.

~~~
amichail
Maybe some way could be introduced to reserve the domain name proposed
temporarily during this testing period.

~~~
danielha
I enjoy playing devil's advocate, so bear with me. :)

What community can you trust to give you proper feedback on a domain name? If
it's a community of people also scouring for domains, what if they decide to
hide their approval?

~~~
amichail
I don't know of a good solution, but I think the problem is worth exploring
given the importance of choosing a compelling domain name.

